# Bow fishing bows 4 sale



## Elite13

I have these bows for sale.They would make great bowfishing setups. If your interested post up and i will make you a deal you cant refuse Here are the links..

http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=104009

http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=104011

http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=104012


----------



## bboswell

Do you have the cable gaurds for the last 2?

Them round wheels make some great fishin bows.


----------



## Elite13

bboswell said:


> Do you have the cable gaurds for the last 2?
> 
> Them round wheels make some great fishin bows.


yes i have them. Sorry i had them on another bow and put them on this weekend.


----------



## Elite13

Prices Lowered. Make an offer


----------



## Dead Wait

Sent you a PM. Have not heard back from you.


----------



## Elite13

Dead Wait said:


> Sent you a PM. Have not heard back from you.


sorry i havent been on. pm replyed


----------



## shakyD

Any of these still available?


----------



## HoneyDoo

*Still available?*

I am interested in the last bow. Is it still available?


----------



## David1

Any discount allowed in bows


----------

